# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: کنترل به جای آیتم در List View

## abizaki

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
سلام
می خوام هر وقت رو یکی از رکورد های List View کلیک می کنم، یه ComboBox با همون اندازه و در همون مکان که اون رکورد قرار داره ظاهر بشه. هچنین متن اون رکورد رو هم می خوام.

----------


## abizaki

Isn't there any one answers me?
ما من احد ان یجیبنی؟
کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------

